# Sydney Frog & Reptile Expo Castle Hill



## Betty Boop (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi all,

so excited to be going to the frog and reptile expo at Castle Hill in Sydney on May 3rd, but have no knowledge of Sydney at all.

Can anyone help?

What is the best way to get from the airport to Castle Hill, is there a direct train or bus?


----------



## Armand (Apr 1, 2008)

lol im probs working there.. but i got no clue where it is yet.. all i no its NEAR Cherrybrooke.. thats all the info i can give soz..


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 1, 2008)

There's no train station at Castle Hill and it is quite some distance from the airport too. You could probably get a train from the airport to either Hornsby, Parramatta or Seven Hills and get a bus from there (i never catch buses so don't take my word for it though). 

I reckon you'd be best off hiring a car for the day, it would be well worth the cost IMO. You're looking at 3-5 hours on public transport (if you're flying out that night?). You could cut that down to 2 hours driving time if you hire a car.


----------



## spongebob (Apr 1, 2008)

I agree with MrBredli. Castle Hill is out in the burbs in Hillsong territory. The vast majority of the locals are dependent on their own transport.


----------



## rebeccalg (Apr 1, 2008)

The best way to get from the aiport to Castle Hill.... Catch a train from the aiport to Parramatta, then you will need to catch a bus from Paramatta Station to Castle Hill Show Ground. I'm not sure of the bus numbers but you can get bus timetables online at www.131500.com.au You will need to get to Showground Road Castle Hill. Hope this helps. (you can also catch a cab from Castle Towers to the Show Ground).


----------



## rebeccalg (Apr 1, 2008)

And yes, it is a hike! Maybe you could make friends with some of the really really lovely people on here and someone will pick you up form Parramatta Station... That will cut at least an hour off your trip.


----------



## Riley (Apr 1, 2008)

http://www.wildexpo.com.au/Show 08/default.htm has all the info
ill probably c u there Armand. im working there too


----------



## Hetty (Apr 1, 2008)

I caught a train to Parramatta then a bus to the show ground last year. Took bloody ages, but it's okay if you have company and such.


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the input, it seems hiring a car from the airport may be the easiest and quickest way.
Betty


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 1, 2008)

Hire a car for this one Betty. The trains are very unreliable and a long time will be spent on it. Its alos not a cheap train ride from the airport neither.


----------



## Duke (Apr 1, 2008)

/posting to subscribe in case I feel like making the journey....


----------



## Melanie (Apr 1, 2008)

If you train it to Parramatta then catch a bus to Castle hill, just make sure your at the front of the bus so you can keep asking the driver where you need to get off. From memory it's the #600 bus, but I believe that may have changed since they made the new Transit lane. Hopefully that will make it a shorter trip for you. 

If money is no expense, go taxi, it will cost you at least $200 return, but ultimately it depends on how much your time is worth. Don't forget that hiring a car is also costly as you will also be paying for insurance on the hire car as well. Initially it's also time consuming to complete applications and make sure you have your credit card with you if they require you to pay a deposit. 

Which ever way you choose to get there, rest assured that it will be worth it.

Melanie


----------



## footsoulja (Apr 2, 2008)

yeh, i have caught a bus from castle towers (shopping centre) which is just up the road to parramatta before, and melanie is right it is the #600 bus but i have also heard that you can catch #610 also, you dont need to transfer to a different bus so it is pretty straight forward bus trip. hope this helps


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 2, 2008)

i think theres buses from pennant hills station too?


----------



## footsoulja (Apr 2, 2008)

The show is a castle hill show ground as you probebly would know and if you did decide to catch a bus you could just walk down showground rd until you get to the showground, it takes about 10 mins to walk.


----------



## sydneytradingco (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry but public transport to Castle Hill is a JOKE. Estimate 2-3 hours using trains and buses. Not good.


----------



## jessb (Apr 2, 2008)

I would avoid public transport - to hire a car for the day will only be max $50 (maybe check out lastminute.com) and you will be spending close to that on public transport anyway (the train from the airport is about $15 each way!!!)


----------



## Jackrabbit (Apr 2, 2008)

Save your money and stay home. Ask someone who is working there to video it for you. would be a 40 minute video and you be more comfortable and won't get ripped off at the food stall.

I went last year and was dissapointed with the value for money. It was very cramped and wasn't much to see.

You see all the animals here through the year or more at the Zoo and can buy other stuff just as cheap at your local supplier.

Don't think I will be going this year unless I am told it has improved.


----------



## hawktime (Apr 2, 2008)

Jackrabitt
Its a shame you havent enjoyed it, i know that Anthony works he's absoulute butt of to put this on for everyone.
You wont meet a nicer or more giving bloke than Ant.
Maybe you could be one of the voulanteers to help make it great, thats if your wiiling to give up a bit of your valued time!!!!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 2, 2008)

aside from the crowding (which is to be expected if its gonna be successful enough to run again) i thought it was great last year, definately worth teh effort even if castle hill is a pain in the butt to get to.


----------



## jase75 (Apr 2, 2008)

I will be going for sure, i thought it was great last year, not sure wat day ill go yet, is it the same each day? or wen is the best day to go?


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 2, 2008)

Hire the car! We went last year. Yes, it's crowded and lots of families looking for something different to do with kids, but there are also lots of herp folks to meet, interesting gear, lovely animals, etc. The show helped us pick out our next pythons (the Bredls) and helped us find vendors and prices. Well worth the visit. You never know, you might get lucky and win a RSP from SnakeRanch!


----------



## FAY (Apr 2, 2008)

Last year was fantastic..saw animals that I have never seen before. Pygmy python, thorny devil (haven't seen any of them at zoos)etc.
The organisers put a lot of hard work into it all.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 2, 2008)

Jackrabbit said:


> Save your money and stay home. Ask someone who is working there to video it for you. would be a 40 minute video and you be more comfortable and won't get ripped off at the food stall.
> 
> I went last year and was dissapointed with the value for money. It was very cramped and wasn't much to see.
> 
> ...



????? It was one of the best three day weekends ever, I was there every day, and loved every minute. The BBQ on Sat night was fantasic. I didn't think it cost much to get in at all?? The chance to mingle with so many herpers, check out a wide range of reptiles and see Mr Bredli rolling around drunk on the ground isn't to be missed


----------



## footsoulja (Apr 2, 2008)

i also loved the show last year, i took one of my friends and he had never seen anything like it he had a ball and the prizes you could win last year were awesome RSP and the salt n pepper blues.


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 2, 2008)

i WISH i could fly to Sydney again for it, i flew for Macherps and didnt regret it, it was awesome! but i wish i could also go to this one!! i think its a great experience. seeing the herps, and of course chatting to like minded people! all you people have fun and dont forget your camera  (like i did grrr)


Nat


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 3, 2008)

The easiest way to get to Castle HIll is to get a lift. I am happy to fill up th e7 seater at the airport if a number of punters want to organise to get there at about the same time. After all, it will be Saturday & Sunday so traffic won't be disastrous.


----------



## reptyle (Apr 5, 2008)

what time do the gates open for the expo. sorry, couldnt find it anywhere else.
cheers, ian


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 5, 2008)

JasonL said:


> ????? It was one of the best three day weekends ever, I was there every day, and loved every minute. The BBQ on Sat night was fantasic. I didn't think it cost much to get in at all?? The chance to mingle with so many herpers, check out a wide range of reptiles and see Mr Bredli rolling around drunk on the ground isn't to be missed



Tune in this year for another episode.


----------



## Shonfield (Apr 5, 2008)

reptyle said:


> what time do the gates open for the expo. sorry, couldnt find it anywhere else.
> cheers, ian



http://www.wildexpo.com.au/Show 08/default.htm


----------



## reptyle (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks 'Shonfield'


----------



## Gecko :) (Apr 7, 2008)

WOW,... just found out it is $450 to have a sellers table?!!!? Ouch


----------



## Gecko :) (Apr 7, 2008)

anyone except me think thats a bit pricey??


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Gecko

I guess it depends on what are selling. The amount of people you will have passing your table will probably guarantee a lot of stock being sold I imagine.

Here is an update on the BBQ dinner saturday night.

The 2008 Australian Frog & Reptile Show - UPDATE


*Saturday Night BBQ - *$30 per head. After the show closes at 5pm on Saturday, the venue will be cleared of the general public, and the gates will re-open at 6pm for an informal BBQ. This will be a great opportunity to catch up with like minded individuals, meet new enthusiasts, or just generally have a good time. *Entertainment on the night will include performances by renowned Australian musician Phil Emmanuel.*

* (http://www.jaybees.com.au/philemmanuel/welcome.html). *

Tickets can be purchased at the entrance to the show, or at the entrance to the BBQ. 

Go to www.wildexpo.com.au for all the details.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 13, 2008)

Is it at castle hills show ground?
is there such a thing on a map?


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes castle hill show ground is a very big place, I imagine its on a map somewhere!!!


----------



## lycanthropica (Apr 13, 2008)

i can't wait. mainly because everyone i know is afraid of snakes, it will be nice to meet some people who like them.


----------



## Aslan (Apr 13, 2008)

I will definately be going to the BBQ - anyone else...?


----------



## wingnut (Apr 13, 2008)

sounds great wish i could go


----------



## wokka (Apr 14, 2008)

willia6, do some of the work yourself. Google maps is a freat tool


----------



## djfreshy (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah ill be at the BBQ


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 15, 2008)

Just feeling lazy but, Would i need my licence with me to purchase a turtle?


----------



## Hickson (Apr 15, 2008)

willia6 said:


> Just feeling lazy but, Would i need my licence with me to purchase a turtle?



Yes. You should have it so the seller knows you are licensed.

And for those who went last year and thought it just OK - this year people will be selling reptiles.

For those thinking of hiring a car at the airport, be aware of the following things:

It will still take you an hour to drive there. 45 minutes if you know Sydney. If you don't know Sydney, take your GPS navigator with a Sydney map in it.

Hire cars don't have Electronic Tolling Tags. And the quickest way to Castle Hill from the Airport involves using the Lane Cove Tunnel which is a cashless toll. Returning to the City you should also be aware the Harbour Tunnel is also cashless.



Hix


----------



## Tiliqua (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeehah!
just checked my work roster, and i got that whole weekend off. I'll be at the BBQ!


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 15, 2008)

im still hoping to be there  if i do look out ihh


----------



## Stergo (Apr 16, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> There's no train station at Castle Hill and it is quite some distance from the airport too. You could probably get a train from the airport to either Hornsby, Parramatta or Seven Hills and get a bus from there (i never catch buses so don't take my word for it though).
> 
> I reckon you'd be best off hiring a car for the day, it would be well worth the cost IMO. You're looking at 3-5 hours on public transport (if you're flying out that night?). You could cut that down to 2 hours driving time if you hire a car.


Parramatta and Seven Hills are the closest to Castle Hill or you can even get a train to Pennant Hills Station. Buses aren't that great around this area but try the West Bus site which is the local bus bus company at www.westbus.com.au. Good luck. The show was pretty good last year so worth the effort. By the way if you catch a taxi it won't be more than about 15 minute drive from Pennant Hills or Seven Hills station.


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 17, 2008)

*Thanks for advise*

Thanks to everyone for the advise, have decided to hire a car at the airport, as it seems to be the most convenient thing to do, and save time. 

Next question ???????

Who is going to the Sydney Expo on May 2,3,4:lol:

Betty B


----------



## jessb (Apr 17, 2008)

Betty Boop said:


> Thanks to everyone for the advise, have decided to hire a car at the airport, as it seems to be the most convenient thing to do, and save time.
> 
> Next question ???????
> 
> ...


 
Yep, we will probably head out on the sunday. 

Does anyone have any advice on bringing young kids (3yo)? Will a toddler get bored or will there be lots for her to see?


----------



## gexgex (Apr 26, 2008)

Ive never been to a reptile expo. Do they sell any reptiles?


----------



## Nikki. (Apr 26, 2008)

Jess , there is heaps to see and do .Last year from memory they had a treasure hunt  
i'm begging dad to take me on Saturday , but i'm volunteering and helping out on Sunday - 

Gex,There sure will !!


----------



## gexgex (Apr 27, 2008)

Good stuff . .. Maybe i can catch it after work on Saturday. Or is Sunday more preferred?
I hope i can find Amyae or Aspers.


----------



## Vincent21 (Apr 27, 2008)

gexgex said:


> Ive never been to a reptile expo. Do they sell any reptiles?



If you're after turtles then i know for sure that there is going to be someone selling one as i am buying 2 of them on the day.


----------

